# links graficzny przez ssh

## quosek

czesc

czy jest mozliwosc odpalenia "graficznego" linksa na polaczeniu ssh (polaczenie przez puttego, brak mozliwosci zainsalowania czegokolwiek na windowsie) ?

z poziomu konsoli wiem jak to zrobic (links -driver  :Wink:  )

ps. cos ostatnio co problem to brak rozwiazania.... nie do konca mi sie to podoba (coraz powazniejsze problemy ?) (chociaz z drugiej strony na windowsie tez by sie tego nie dalo zrobic)

----------

## zoltarx

Istnieje opcja uruchomienia links ze wsparciem dla protokolu X'ow, wiec mozna przez ssh uruchomic graficznego linksa (tak jak i jakakolwiek przegladarke po stronie serwera, np. firefox, konqueror, opera), ale musisz miec lokalny serwer X11 - dobry jest pakiet xwin z cygwin'a, ale jesli nie mozesz instalowac niczego to pozostaje przegranie po prostu plikow, powinno pojsc. Po stronie serwera musisz miec ustawione tunelowanie x'ow w ssh, albo przy wywolaniu programu graficznego ustawic zmienna DISPLAY=ip:nr, gdzie ip to adres twojej lokalnej maszyny, a nr to ekran lub port (0/1 lub 6000/6001), w putty zas potrzebujesz miec wlaczone tunelowanie polaczen X11, no i musisz miec zdjetego firewalla na ten port (ekran 0 X'ow to port tcp 6000). No ale latwiej by bylo polaczyc sie protokolem VNC lub RDP z inna maszyna (klient RDP jest wbudowany w Windows) i z drugiej strony jesli jestes w stanie wgrac po prostu pliki, to czy nie latwiej byloby ci w domu zainstalowac przegladarke i tylko ja wgrac do systemu?

----------

## timor

Możesz też jeśli masz możliwość doinstalowywania softu na zdalnym serwerze postawić na nim serwer vnc i mieć graficzny pulpit. Klienta vnc można zassać pod windę i powinien działać bez instalacji. Będziesz miał wtedy zdalny pulpit-to może nie zupełnie to co chcesz ale może Cię zainstersuje.

Nie wiem co dokładnie chcesz osiągnąc ale jeżeli chcesz tylko ominąć firmowego firewall to możesz też na tym serwerze postawić tunel z socks proxy (ssh ma taką możliwość) na końcu i w ten sposób ominąć ograniczenia korzystania z sieci.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## quosek

vnc srednio mnie interesuje - ma duzy narzut na siec (i jeszcze trzeba by go puscic przez ssh - bo po sieci firmowej jawnie bym hasla nie puscil) (dodatkowo by zapuscic cos w screenie trzeba_by utrzymywac zalogowanego w X-ach usera - po co bardziej obciazac kompa ?)

a co chce osiagnac ? zdalnie kazac zasysac  :Wink:  rapidshare ew. torrenty (zabezpieczone haselkami w obrazkach) - fakt - najczesciej da sie ten obrazek zapisac na dysku, przegrac przez scp, odczytac pod windowem, wprowadzic kod - troche na okretke

Arfrever: "by" z bezosobowymi formami czasowników pisze się oddzielnie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zawsze mozesz uzywac VNC poprzez tunnel ssh z kompresją.

----------

## timor

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zawsze mozesz uzywac VNC poprzez tunnel ssh z kompresją.

 I u mnie działa świetnie, a do tego co piszesz to cudów nie potrzebujesz. Do torrentów można użyć tekstowego klienta i możesz wtedy prosto po ssh zasysać  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

a dlaczego na windowsie nie mozesz zassac pliku torrent i jego wyslac juz na wlasna maszyne? jest przeciez sporo klientow torrentow z zewnetrznym frontendem (www, java. ja polecam azsmrc)

----------

## quosek

1) do torrentow najlepszy jest konsolowy BitTornado

2) zasysanie i przesylanie torrentow nie zawsze dziala - czesto trzeba sie jeszcze na maszynie na ktorej chce sie go "uruchamiac" sie jeszcze zalogowac do trackera (czesc trackerow umozliwia sciaganie torrentow tylko z ostatnio-logowanego adresu ip)

3) to nie chodzi tylko o torrenty, ale tez pliki z rapida

4) w sumie zapomnialem, ze cygwina nie trzeba instalowac - to chyba bedzie jedyne rozwiazanie (vnc mi sie nie podoba - powody sa wyzej) (ogolnie VNC w porownaniu do remoteadmin, czy tez terminal services dziala cholernie powolnie i to jeszcze w 90% implementacji sle wszystko jawnie ....)

----------

## SlashBeast

Nawet jak śle jawnie, zawsze możesz użyc tunnelu ssh i już masz szyfrowanie.

----------

## mbar

 *quosek wrote:*   

> 1) do torrentow najlepszy jest konsolowy BitTornado

 

HA! Do torrentów najlepszy jest uTorrent z włączonym interfejsem WWW. Wchodzisz tylko na adres swojego kompa (sorry za screena pod visty). Na screenie widać otwarty dialog dodawania torrenta (zawsze z lokalnego dysku kompa, na którym właśnie siedzisz lub z podanego url).

----------

## SlashBeast

HA! Do torrentów najlepszy jest rtorrent bo tak mówią na dzielnicy, o!

A tak poważnie, to raczej indywidualna sprawa, co kto używa.

----------

## one_and_only

 *quosek wrote:*   

>  ... zasysac  rapidshare (..)(zabezpieczone haselkami w obrazkach) - fakt - najczesciej da sie ten obrazek zapisac na dysku, przegrac przez scp, odczytac pod windowem, wprowadzic kod - troche na okretke
> 
> 

 

to jest ciut szybszy sposób, zdaje się jakimś backslashem w linksie wyświetla się źródło strony, tam znajdujesz link do obrazka i wpisujesz go na swoim komputerze a potem ten sam kod wklepujesz w linksie.

----------

## quosek

robie praktycznie to samo co sugerujesz (tylko bez grzebania w kodzie) - w linksie zapisuje obrazek na dysk (trzeba tylko kazac mu pokazywac obrazki) obrazek przegrywam na windowsa (zdalnego - tego z ktorego pracuje), odczytuje i wprowadzam w linksie - ale to rozwiazanie "nie jest kulturalne"

----------

## timor

 *quosek wrote:*   

> robie praktycznie to samo co sugerujesz (tylko bez grzebania w kodzie) - w linksie zapisuje obrazek na dysk (trzeba tylko kazac mu pokazywac obrazki) obrazek przegrywam na windowsa (zdalnego - tego z ktorego pracuje), odczytuje i wprowadzam w linksie - ale to rozwiazanie "nie jest kulturalne"

 W porównaniu z użyciem jakiegoś zdalnego graficznego logowania to jest nawet toporne i w każdym przypadku bardziej skomplikowane.

Chyba nie rozumiem Twoich intencji w wyborze metody  :Sad: 

----------

## Drwisz

Czy aby:

```
 ssh -X
```

nie pomoże ?

----------

